# clenbuterol, dymetadtine T5 and thermobol



## mfamrt (May 19, 2008)

hi all i am new to all this stuff and this is my first post so let me introduce my self :- my name is matthew i am 22 and abbout 18 stone 6 pounds i play rugby but have little muscle so most of my body consits of FAT. i have just started a diet and looking to lose the weight a bit quicker and was wondering which of the following suppliments are best to take i have them in possesion and dont know the best combnation to take.

i have clenbuterol , dymetadrine T5 and maximuscle thermobol capsules and maxi muscle stawbery flavour powder for diet.

can someone please help or give me some advice

thanks in advance


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

This might sound daft, but you don't want to lose fat to quickly. I have lost a lump of weight over 7 months and I have strech marks all over. You should aim to lose 1 to 2 pound a week with a nice clean diet and it will stay off.

Check the diet and training advice on the forum and I would personaly leave the gear alone until you have gotten rid of most of the fat you want to shift. You don't need gear to lose weight, it will drop off if your diet and cardio are correct.

When you have got down to the last 10-14 pounds have a week off training to rest and grow. Then have a re think about what you want to take.

You could always use CLA, VIT C, green tea, omega oils, and a thermogenic to help you lose weight.

Just my personal view, using the knowledge I've gained fro the forum btw!!

Check out my diet and training in the diet section and see what you think.


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to add, I tried the thermobol tabs with the promax diet shake when I first started along with drinking green tea and they did make me feel hot and make me sweat more. Maximuscle products are expensive though so I changed to my protein products, although I still buy the maximuscle bars for a treat.

I can't comment on the other items though because I don't have any experience of them.


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

The above is correct, if your around 18 stone and packing abit of fat and you lose it too quickly your gonna end up with excess skin which is not nice. This takes time, cardio + weights and a clean diet will prevail :thumb:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

mfamrt said:


> hi all i am new to all this stuff and this is my first post so let me introduce my self :- my name is matthew i am 22 and abbout 18 stone 6 pounds i play rugby but have little muscle so most of my body consits of FAT. i have just started a diet and looking to lose the weight a bit quicker and was wondering which of the following suppliments are best to take i have them in possesion and dont know the best combnation to take.
> 
> i have clenbuterol , dymetadrine T5 and maximuscle thermobol capsules and maxi muscle stawbery flavour powder for diet.
> 
> ...


yes... bin the maximuscle [email protected] also clen!!! are you serious...

whats your training?

whats your diet?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

i agree guys but honestly thermobol is good i take it daily, doing research into the drug you could probably get the same for half the cost, i.e. extreme ripped from asda which is 7 quid mega omega from asda which is 6 quid and b100's from holland and barrets which are about a 5 quid take 4 of each a day, plus protein and train hard try and keep calories to around 15oo a day if you shave 1000 kcals a day and train you should lose 2lbs or so a week which is safe for your skin.

In fairness your gonna loose alot of weight fast on that list, most will be water weight and in about a stones time you'll realise your not losing much.

Stay focused and train hard cardio is the answer but use interval training and light weights rather than running for miles as you body will just adapt,

a good system i use is circuits i.e.

5mins on treadmill doing 30sec at2mph then 30sec 4 mph at incline of 1% then 1 min at 6mph at 2% then 1 min at 8mph at 1% and 1 min at 6mphs at 2% incline then 30secs 4 then 30secs 2,

throw yourself across the gym and do one min row averaging 26 strokes permin at no weight then 1 min highest resistance as hard as you can switch back to 26strokes no weight and alternate until youve done 5 mins

kick the fat lad off the bikes and cycle hard, use a basic program aiming for 5 mins and maintain a steady pace for a min then break into sprints over high resistance points

then repeat dont forget to warm up and cool down well

add ab exercises too, i do 15 mins on abs per session, normally start with 12 leg raise, 12 leg extension and 12 crunches roll over do 3 supermen impression holding for twenty secs and 3 planks holding for twenty secs, aswell as back streches i.e. lie face down and lift your upper body off the ground hips on the floor to strech your lower back,

repeat again but alternate with medicine ball to build abs also add 3 x12 side bends 6x side sit ups (3 each side) and sqauts/ deadlifts hurts but worth it honestly great fat attack on those man fat areas


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i started dieting 3 months ago was 17.4 stone at 6ft 1 im now at 15stone i achieved this by doing am cardio and weight training at night. With a good clean diet. My aim is to be 13.5stone and to reach this i intend to start keto diet jan 1st.

Diet,cardio,rest then when the weight slows maybe look for assistance ie, clen etc


----------

